# Cities: Skylines oder Cities XXL?



## Healrox (25. Januar 2015)

Was meint ihr? XXL wird vom release her die Nase vorn haben, bei Skylines machen die Videos einen besseren Eindruck, was die Strom- und Wasserversorgung angeht.

Ich hab Cities XL noch als Softwareleiche auf Steam. Daher bekomm ich grad 50% off auf neue. Werd das heut abend erstmal ernsthaft anzocken.
Skylines ist ja von denen, die Cities in Motion gemacht haben. Das fand ich schon sehr schön.
Hach, ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden!


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? XXL wird vom release her die Nase vorn haben, bei Skylines machen die Videos einen besseren Eindruck, was die Strom- und Wasserversorgung angeht.
> 
> Ich hab Cities XL noch als Softwareleiche auf Steam. Daher bekomm ich grad 50% off auf neue. Werd das heut abend erstmal ernsthaft anzocken.
> Skylines ist ja von denen, die Cities in Motion gemacht haben. Das fand ich schon sehr schön.
> Hach, ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden!



Kommt drauf an was du willst. Wenn die bei Cities XXL endlich ne gescheite Engine haben ist es schon nicht schlecht und im Vergleich zu Cities: Skylines sieht es um Welten besser aus. Cities: Skylines dürfte das interessantere Grundgerüst haben und viele Funktionen die man sich von eine Städtesimu wünscht. Allerdings sieht es halt grafisch bei weiten schlechter aus und scheinen sich die Gebäudemodelle sehr oft zu wiederholen. Außerdem habe ich die Befürchtung das die einen da wie bei Cities in Motion mit Tonnen über Tonnen an DLCs zuflastern werden, schon das alleine bringt mich ehr dazu bei Cities: Skylines ab zu warten und evt. mal das Bundle + alle DLCs vergünstigt bei Steam zu kaufen.
Also im Endeffekt würde ich sagen hat bei mir Cities XXL momentan die Nase vorne.


----------

